
Ask HN: Why do reverse phone lookup services suck/don't exist – are spam? - samstave
Why is reverse lookup so crappy? Privacy can&#x27;t be the concern from the general corporate world as they exploit personal data all the time.<p>So - why is there no good, not spammy&#x2F;malware-like reverse phone lookup.
======
drallison
Google used to handle phone lookup and reverse phone lookup out of the normal
search index and did it very well. I found the feature to be very useful but
apparently some of the network privacy folks thought it too invasive of
privacy and Google deprecated the feature.

As a general rule, telephone communication seems to be on the way out--and
email is not far behind. Many companies do not have public telephone numbers.
Many companies do not have an accessible telephone directory of employees.

